# Lex Miller ex Mr Scotland died today



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

With great sadness I have to say that ex Mr Scotland Lex Miller died today.

He was only 50 years old, he had a stroke on monday and was in a coma from tuesday and unfortunately never recovered and died today.

Lex trained at gracemount gym and was my best mate/gym owner Roberts training partner. He won the NABBA Scottish a couple of times.... if I remember rightly it was '88 and '92.

He was a great guy... decent, quiet, helpful... and was still in incredible shape/size.

Not sure how many on here knew him but if any did, funeral arrangements still to be made but if anyone wants to know about them pm me for details.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

That's terrible news ... I didn't know him but recognise the name... RIP


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

R.I.P. Lex


----------



## chrisj28 (Sep 20, 2008)

R.I.P mate thoughts are with family and friends.


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

RIP mr Miller.God bless you


----------



## chris27 (Apr 19, 2009)

rest in peace mate .


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Sorry to hear of the news Zar 

RIP


----------



## Maximum sports (Feb 6, 2010)

RIP bro


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

RIP Big Man.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

RIP!

Gutted to hear things like this, 50 years old too!!


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Sorry to hear that Zara, deepest condolences to his family and friends.


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

R.I.P Lex.

50 is far too young to go.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

sad for his friends and family - 50's no age


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

I was upset obviously but the thing thats really set me off just now was getting a text from Robert saying that he's gone to the gym tonight to train on his own, now minus his training partner, because thats exactly what Lex would want him to do.

Lex was helping Robert to get ready to compete for the first time next year... I can only imagine how hard it must be for him tonight in that gym.....


----------



## hertderg (Jun 15, 2007)

So sorry to hear this Zara , must be so hard for this family and friends .


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

OMG so sad!

Dougie introduced him to me in Paisley at UKBFF show earlier this year,seemed such a down to earth and humble man,Dougie held him in the highest regard when describing him to me,what a terrible loss.

I remember looking at him when he walked into the hall,he had a suit jacket on and i couldnt believe the size of his guns bursting the arms at their seems,what a size of a guy.


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

We have lost another "Brother" R.I.P


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

I don't know him, but know of him.

As Khaos says, a fellow bber gone - very sad - my thoughts are with his family.


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

RIP. A very sad occurrence; age 50 is far too young to die.


----------



## Robw (Aug 29, 2009)

RIP thoughts go out to his loved ones !!


----------



## Little Ron (Aug 10, 2010)

RIP.


----------



## big_john86 (Dec 5, 2008)

R.I.P


----------



## Never Injured (Jan 4, 2010)

R.I.P


----------



## nolotil (Oct 18, 2004)

RIP


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

weeman said:


> OMG so sad!
> 
> Dougie introduced him to me in Paisley at UKBFF show earlier this year,seemed such a down to earth and humble man,Dougie held him in the highest regard when describing him to me,what a terrible loss.
> 
> I remember looking at him when he walked into the hall,he had a suit jacket on and i couldnt believe the size of his guns bursting the arms at their seems,what a size of a guy.


That was him.... quiet and unassuming yet with a great presence.... strong, solid yet gentle.

I know ppl rattle on all the bollox when stuff like this happens but I knew him originally from going back to when I was about 18 ish from out clubbing etc and he' was the same stand up guy back then, then obviously over the years ending up with him being Roberts training partner.... I feel very bad that wasn't in Scotland yesterday to be there for Robert.... esp when he went to the gym alone. Wont forgive myself for that one tbh....

As you said too.... he was a great size still and in awesome nick too! Really do not mean this the wrong way but he'd be well chuffed to be remembered for the fact that he was still in amazing shape and huge.... training meant the world to him and its good that that is ppls lasting memory. Big, lean and mean looking... go Lex 

I'm in danger of appearing human here am gonna shut up lol....


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

Zara-Leoni said:


> That was him.... quiet and unassuming yet with a great presence.... strong, solid yet gentle.
> 
> I know ppl rattle on all the bollox when stuff like this happens but I knew him originally from going back to when I was about 18 ish from out clubbing etc and he' was the same stand up guy back then, then obviously over the years ending up with him being Roberts training partner.... I feel very bad that wasn't in Scotland yesterday to be there for Robert.... esp when he went to the gym alone. Wont forgive myself for that one tbh....
> 
> ...


Nothing wrong with being human once in a while hun, he sounds like he was a top fella to know. x

RIP to Lex, sincere condolences to family and friends.


----------



## pingu (Dec 3, 2008)

knew him from clubbing in edinburgh - good guy


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Lex Millers funeral is confirmed for next Wednesday, 8th September, 1pm at Seafield Crematorium, 1 Seafield Road, Edinburgh EH6 7LE

We are collecting money from friends etc to help his family out towards funeral costs and so on. The gym is contributing some, hopefully the members will put in even a couple quid each.... it all adds up. If anyone knew Lex and wants to contribute however small an amount then Robert is organising that side of things so I can put you in touch or pass it on if you like.

Likewise if anyone cant make it and wishes to know where to send flowers/cards just let me know xx


----------



## barryd (Nov 26, 2009)

really shocked,and sadened on hearing that lex had passed away,i knew him very well

from the eighties,a great character,and fantastic bodybuilder,and friendly always laughing and had a great sense of humour,RIP LEX.

Sincere condolences to his family and friends.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Can we get some sort of details to send money to i.e a paypal account etc??

Think if we all contributed a small ammount it would go a long way with the ammount of people on here that im sure wouldnt mind sparing a few quid.


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Kieren.... There's no official account set up, so far what we been doing is ppl are giving it to robert either at the gym or in the shop (physique).

I suppose some form of online method would be much easier for ppl not in Edinburgh though. I had thought of posting but tbf online is prob far more convenient.

I know Robert doesn't have paypal as he uses mine lol. I don't mind using mine as I dnt use it for owt else much so there's nothing there to get mixed up, I think I'd have to verify it first though? As am sure I haven't yet and you need to in order to withdraw the funds I think. Unless anyone has a better method??


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Anyone wishing to send flowers or cards can send them or take them to: Scotmid Funeral Services, 78 Angle Park Terrace, EH11 2JP - 0131 346 3140. Open Weekdays 9am-5pm


----------



## Razorblade (Aug 24, 2010)

if youve got paypal id like to make a donation...rip lex


----------



## MacGrain (Sep 5, 2010)

Competed against Lex at the '92 Scottish (In which he won the overall).

Met him many times after at competitions.

He would always just stop and talk.

Very friendly. Just a nice guy.


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

If anyone does want to send something towards funeral expenses, as said I do have paypal but prob the simplest method is to post it to:

Robert Landells

Physique Bodyshop

105 Fountainbridge

Edinburgh

EH3 9QG

If that's not convenient and paypal is the only way then my paypal addy is [email protected] and I can pass it on, but let me know so I know it's in there lol.


----------



## Kevster07 (Sep 6, 2010)

Really sorry to hear of the passing of Lex, he was great lad, and will be really sorry missed by everyone wh came into contact with him, and i will have nae one to keep my form strict and i only heard when i was out the country.

I am sure he'll get an amazing send off from all, R I P to Lex,.

[i attend gracemount gym, where Lex kept a watchful eye,]


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Kevster07 said:


> Really sorry to hear of the passing of Lex, he was great lad, and will be really sorry missed by everyone wh came into contact with him, and i will have nae one to keep my form strict and i only heard when i was out the country.
> 
> I am sure he'll get an amazing send off from all, R I P to Lex,.
> 
> [i attend gracemount gym, where Lex kept a watchful eye,]


I must have seen you there then Kev.....?

Thought those who knew him and posted here but couldnt make it might like an update.... am not long back now.

His family were very happy at the great turnout.... lots of familiar faces and ppl travelled from all over.

Mandy was very brave, Roberts speech did Lex justice.... we (friends/gym members/family) were very proud of him as he was nervous and it was a hard thing to do.

They reckon there was 450-500 ppl there.... chapel seats 120 lol. Place was full to bursting with ppl standing, foyers were full, ppl outside listening etc.

Much loved and much missed... as was evident today. Were a lot of tears inc from some big lads lol... some of sadness and some of laughter. Some funny stories told today 

They played out to his posing music "Carmina Burana" which was a nice touch... though someone did comment he may have preferred a wee dance tune haha....

Still a bit teary. Gonna have a nap then off to gym (as are most others) to train my ass off..... a fitting end to the day that am sure he would approve of


----------



## Paul A (Oct 21, 2017)

Hi Zara, Lex and I were great friends. We worked together for 6 years down in Lieith then I worked with him when he started his own company for a year until I moved to Canada. I just recently found out of his passing and was devastated. We had great nights out together with our wife's and great training days together. We had meany meany laughs and I will never forget him, he was a true friend and brother. Last time I saw him was in 2009. I have photos but no video I will however try and track the 1988 video down. That was a great night when he won Mr Scotland and we had a great meal and Champagne after it with his wife then Ann. He will always be in my prayers.


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Paul A said:


> Hi Zara, Lex and I were great friends. We worked together for 6 years down in Lieith then I worked with him when he started his own company for a year until I moved to Canada. I just recently found out of his passing and was devastated. We had great nights out together with our wife's and great training days together. We had meany meany laughs and I will never forget him, he was a true friend and brother. Last time I saw him was in 2009. I have photos but no video I will however try and track the 1988 video down. That was a great night when he won Mr Scotland and we had a great meal and Champagne after it with his wife then Ann. He will always be in my prayers.


 Talk about an epic bump, thread is 7 years old mate Zara isn't about these parts now


----------



## Test-e (Mar 26, 2014)

R.I.P 7 years ago


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)




----------



## Damo1980 (Nov 11, 2016)

RIP


----------



## DaPump (Aug 30, 2017)

That's young! RIP Brother!


----------



## Paul A (Oct 21, 2017)

Cheers


----------

